# whats the most effective color?



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

What is the most effective color for fishing large mouth?
:roll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The answer here is also "it depends."

I hate to keep giving you that BM15, but that is how it is. Is the water stained or clear? What is the forage; shiners? bluegill? perch? frogs? Is it sunny, or overcast?

For all your questions on the basics of LMB fishing, you should checkout the Handbook of Strategies for Largemouth Bass by In-Fisherman. They are great all-around reads, and will help you get some of these basics down.

I'm stoked for you that you caught that monster recently, my brother did the same last week, a 25-incher, which he released. He's hooked for real now. We're heading to DL this weekend for more action.

(If you want my FAVORITE color it's watermelon with red flake, followed closely by rootbeer with green flake for soft plastics - and then any crankbait color which matches the small fish in the lake I am fishing)


----------

